# Guinea Pig relieves menstrual cramping!



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry if this is considered inappropriate subject matter, but I'm very excited about this discovery and thought I should share it with the world (or just the rat forum). My family owns a very special-and very fat-albino guinea pig (aptly named Pig), who refuses to move when placed outside of his cage. This morning I was feeling characteristically awful due to it being that time of the month, and after hours of moping and napping and medicating to no avail I decided to have a cuddle with Pig. I placed him on my belly and within minutes felt much better. I think his weight combined with the heat on my stomach relieved my cramps! I'll be using my piggy as a hot water bottle in the future, and I recommend this to any other ladies with a sedate pet (I figure a lazy rat would be just as effective).


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol, I totally did this when I had guinea pigs! A lazy rat will work too but guinea pigs are even better because they're bigger and warmer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry, but for some reason this is making me laugh (I think it's the title).

If you want a bigger animal you can burrow my cat, she Loves to be annoying, I mean loving, and lay on people all day  Guess I'm lucky in that I don't get cramps.

Btw taking a magnesium pill helps (magnesium regulates the hormones that cause cramping and other PMS related issues). Just make sure to take it before going to bed cause it makes you feel super relax. (That's why I don't like it). Or just try to make sure you have more magnesium in your diet. Just a helpful tip to help prevent it.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

haha I have done this before. but with my girl guinea pig my male bites.  he was from a rescue but we got him from a pet store which doesn't make sense to me how he ended up at a pet store even though he was from a rescue. Also if anyone has any tips on stopping a guinea pig from biting that would be lots of help.


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

My girl Bella does this! If i'm in pain cause of cramps she will just sit on my stomach for ages and not move (I think she has a sixth sense about these things) and it instantly makes me feel so much better! Animals really are amazing


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

LightningWolf, I'm glad I could amuse someone, feel free to laugh with zero shame!

I'd love to borrow a lazy kitty, I have two, but they don't really love cuddling so much. It's pretty hot, though, so the guinea pig is the perfect size that he won't make me sweat.

Thanks for the advice! I think I'd really enjoy taking magnesium, not only for the cramps but also for the relaxation, my brain doesn't like to let me sleep.


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mitsy, I have another guinea pig (named Lil' Pig) who bites, whenever I hold him I try and have a treat on hand, so he'll nibble at that instead. Celery is his favorite, but mini carrots work too, since you can hold it up to his mouth if he thinks your flesh would be more delicious than his treat. Hope that helps a little bit!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

This is great.


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

franjf, pets really are amazingly intuitive! My Piggy always stays still, but I'd like to think that he'd help me out even if he didn't. 

I'm just gonna take this opportunity to post a picture of my gorgeous piggy because I want to share his awesomeness with the world! (He just took a bath, so he's wet here).


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

xoxofreak5000 said:


> Mitsy, I have another guinea pig (named Lil' Pig) who bites, whenever I hold him I try and have a treat on hand, so he'll nibble at that instead. Celery is his favorite, but mini carrots work too, since you can hold it up to his mouth if he thinks your flesh would be more delicious than his treat. Hope that helps a little bit!


Thanks  I will try having treats with me haha if its not my skin it's a blanket but I literally have to pull the blanket out of his mouth. And it's basically only me who he bites manly cause I'm the only one how plays with them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww he is a little cutie!


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

whoohoo...I wonder if I could get the six gals who get along to be a ratty-cramp reliever? thanks!


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mitsy, good luck with your nippy piggy! Mine chews on blankets too, I just make sure not to let him have any contact with the nice-looking ones.

I'm looking forward to my rat-babies growing up to be big and fat (though I suspect one is a dwarf and the breeder didn't know it). They're already pretty lazy, so I think I'll have quite a few animal water bottles! <3


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks and I think one of mine are already going to be a fat lazy one haha she like a month younger then the two oldest and almost their size now in width haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

I miss my Sylvia-violet terribly she was my sleeps in bed or you wont sleep ever rat. the rats I have currently either steal the pillow&put it on the floor or warm feet.


----------



## MochaAndMoo (Apr 28, 2013)

Please meet Meeka, my chubby-bubby hippo-pig who also happens to double as a heat bag xD
I have three pigs, but she happens to be the largest of them all making her the perfect snuggly companion when it comes to that time of the month.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

At least your cats don't run under your legs attempting to trip you or scare you half to death at 3 in the morning (quite a funny story I'll eventually share)  Also all of my boys prefer to run around, even 2 year old Soda. I think our only lazy animal is our dog Pup, but he's not a big fan of people sitting on his couch. (He literally pushed me off one day )

Since everyone is sharing pictures, I'll share what Streaker looks like.



Btw, what she's laying in, in Theory is going to go in the boy's cage once we get pink fleece. We're going to give them a pink, I mean Manly Red, Cage theme hopefully soon. ;D (even though I actually don't really like the color pink)


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

MochaAndMoo, What a gorgeous piggy! I love all-black pets


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

LightningWolf, your kitties sound very amusing, I'd love to hear that story. My cats typically stay out of my way. I have a half Maine **** and a feral kitty we saved from my dad's junk yard. They just avoid me most of the time even though I'm the one they like most. Most of my pets are lazy, but I guess the grass is always greener on the other side. (I have 9 pets total now, so you'd think a few of them would be active, but they aren't).

I had an English Mastiff who absolutely hated sharing her couch. Sometime she would curl her lip at us, but most of the time she'd just get off the couch, lay on the floor next to it, and stare at you like you were the scum of the earth. She was a funny girl.

I find pink to be a very manly color! My gerbil had a pink hamster ball and he was very happy with it. I figure the pets can't see what color it is anyways, so the owner might as well have what they like. (Your cat is very pretty, by the way).


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm sorta spamming the thread, but I was feeling the picture sharing spirit, too. So here's a picture of my cats terrorizing my gerbil.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well then, that way others will also know. Normally when I go to bed I make sure she's not in my room since she is normally a pain to sleep with (major bed hog and loves to lay in/on the worse spots) and often wakes up at 3 in the morning wanting out (or in the middle of a really good dream). about a week ago I went to bed. She wasn't under my bed or in my room. Normally if she is in there she'll come out about 20 minutes later wanting out or on me. an hour pass since I wasn't tired and was just day dreaming and listening to the TV. went to bed with no sign of her. woke up at 3 am. No cat. woke up at 4 am. no cat. Woke up at 5 am and bam, there is a cat laying on my legs.  Guess she was sleeping under my bed and I didn't see her. The next morning she also "teleported" in but that was because she was being annoying and my parents opened the door for her to go into my room when I was sleeping. Tonight she's also "teleported" in but that's because I'm in a writing mood and it being late at night so I needed some company.

Pup getting off his couch? never. If you sit on it he'll either sit on you (in hopes of getting you off) or just simply push you off. Though he's also 12 years old and has arthritis. Only time he gets off the couch is when we all go outside (he goes by the door), when he wants out (he'll lay by you), or as lately when he's being given his chicken (we're switching him over to a raw diet for his arthritis). He loves his chicken, Almost stole Streaker's food since we're going to attempt to switch her over to raw (The boys are on a fresh foods diet, pup's going on to raw, Streaker's already on wet food, so why not).

Your cats are beautiful by the way. At least it's some what better then our rats terrorizing our cat. (Streaker's tail has been bitten so many times).


----------

